# autistic numbers for autistic minds



## Null (Jun 25, 2015)

These are the most voted on posts on the forum. I'm only listing the most predominant vote.

#1 - @Miniscule Spritz's drawing of CWC pepperspraying. (312 / 309 Winner)
#2 - @Manly-Chicken's reposing of the official Sonic tweet about Sonichu. (299 / 282 Winner)
#3 - Smokedaddy's passing (256 / 250 Feel)
#4 - Champthom's retirement (222 / 200 Feel)
#5 - @Saul Goodman's Operation Shiteater pictures. (217 / 194 Winner)
#5 - @Saul Goodman's Operation Shiteater recount. (217 /152 Winner)
#6 - @Ziltoid's picture that was lost in the harddrive crash (212 / 209 Winner)
#7 - @Rammspieler's Operation Chriseater recount. (200 / 152 Informative)


----------



## Null (Jun 25, 2015)

oh and for anyone wondering, @CatParty (through sheer volume) or myself is either #1 or #2 for every positive or neutral rating -- except Optimistic, which is held by Connor. The negative ratings are between lolcows.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 25, 2015)

who has the highest likes-to-post ratio?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 25, 2015)

What are the top negatively rated single posts?


----------



## Rammspieler (Jun 25, 2015)

I feel honored to have made it into the list.


----------



## Silver (Jun 26, 2015)

Null said:


> except Optimistic, which is held by Connor.



This amuses me far more than it should.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 26, 2015)

What was Ziltoid's picture of?


----------



## Zero (Jun 28, 2015)

Who has the most unrated posts ?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 28, 2015)

Zero said:


> Who has the most unrated posts ?


All the people who left before the likes system was implemented.


----------



## Anus (Sep 28, 2015)

The 1,000,000 get should be added to the list.


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 28, 2015)

An update on the most-liked and most-hated posts every couple months would be fun.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm probably going to deserve Autistic ratings for this, but who are the top holders for Horrifying, and which post has the most of it?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 1, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> I'm probably going to deserve Autistic ratings for this, but who are the top holders for Horrifying, and which post has the most of it?



likely whoever posts the most screencaps of the stuff adf or chris posts


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 10, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> I'm probably going to deserve Autistic ratings for this, but who are the top holders for Horrifying, and which post has the most of it?



Something regarding Chris' infected taint piercing


----------

